# 8 new relationship slang words



## Aprill (Feb 5, 2009)

ike a healthy relationship, the English language is constantly evolving, so it's no surprise that we're always discovering new love-related words. Some of these neologisms we hope to never hear again (*** dumpster, we wish we never knew ye), but some are totally Obama (aka rad). Below, ten relationship slang words we hope will catch on in 2009.

*Ex-hole *

Definition: A satisfying way to refer to your cheating, swindling, good-for-nothing ex.

"I saw that you Facebook friended my ex-holeâ€”what's up with that?"

*Cupcake*

To stay home with your significant other instead of going out.

"We'd planned to go to the reading, but we were so tired after dinner that we just cupcaked."

*Hot Room*

A social situation in which there are complicated relationship dynamics.

"Carol's party was such a hot roomâ€”Lily's ex-husband arrived with his new fiancÃ©, just as Lily was preparing to leave with that male model."

*Precop*

An pre-sex agreement between two adults stating that they won't get emotionally involved with each other.

"I just invited Chris over to cupcakeâ€”it's a definite violation of our precop so he might not come."

*Boyfriend/Girlfriend/Husband/Wife Drop*

To casually but purposively mention your significant other in a conversation.

"I was talking to this totally cute shaggy-haired guy who wasn't wearing a wedding ring and all of a sudden he wife-dropped!"

*The Spousal We*

When your spouse uses the word "we" but really means "you." Can be seen as subtle persuasion or passive-aggressive manipulation.

"We've been spending a lot of money recentlyâ€”we should stop buying all those tropical fish."

*Manicorn*

The elusive perfect man. He may not exist, but it's much more romantic to believe that he does.

"Yes, I'm still singleâ€”it may be unrealistic and self-defeating, but I'm holding out for my manicorn."

*Frack*

A PG way to say f*ck, as used in the TV show _Battlestar Gallactica_. (Also the way we reveal our inner sci-fi geek.)

"What the frack? That was a really fracked up thing to do. Frack this, I'm outta here."

8 New Relationship Slang Words We Love - YourTango


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 5, 2009)

the only ones I can visualise myself using are:

hot room, the spousal we, and possibly frack. In Oz, it's more common to use FRICK rather than frack, LOL

thanks for posting


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 5, 2009)

Hot room is quite a good one. Cupcaked doesn't sound right lol


----------



## fawp (Feb 5, 2009)

I love cupcake! That's totally my new word.

I identified with all of these. I wish I had read this list back in college.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 5, 2009)

Hot Room is a possiblity... We use these words: frig, flick and frick where frack is usually used in Trinidad. So I doubt I'd drop any of them to use frack instead...


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't like the sound of cupcake, sounds too weird. I know in place of f*ck I'll sometimes use frig instead. I've actually used the spousal we lol.


----------



## Roxie (Feb 5, 2009)

lol I love those, they're cool


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never worn a ring in the 33 years we've been married, so yes I have, on occasion, wife dropped...I love cupcake, but hate ex-hole...


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 6, 2009)

I love the term ex-hole! It is so absolutely perfect. I'm jealous I hadn't thought of it myself!


----------



## Darla (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the term cupcake. Doesn't seem to work for me. But i do like the idea of hanging out together .


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 6, 2009)

Manicorn lol I like that!


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 6, 2009)

I love cupcake. And since I'm a gamer, we say 'frag' around little kids. Silly, but yeah.


----------



## nanzmck (Mar 1, 2009)

Manicorn!! That's so funny, I almost spit my tea all over my monitor. Cool list


----------



## katana (Mar 1, 2009)

Ex-Hole! Hahaha


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 1, 2009)

Hahaha these are so funny! I love ex-hole and manicorn


----------

